
Spot from Boston dynamics can be bought for $74500 a piece - ashwin67
https://shop.bostondynamics.com/
======
_tk_
When I click the link directly, this leads me to an "Under construction" site.
This link works:
[https://shop.bostondynamics.com/DefaultStore/](https://shop.bostondynamics.com/DefaultStore/)

~~~
_tk_
Here's the product video:
[https://youtu.be/wlkCQXHEgjA](https://youtu.be/wlkCQXHEgjA)

------
memexy
We need a Moore's law for robotics. Who wants to bet how cheap and
programmable these robots will be in 10 years?

